# Best Deer Blind under $1500



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

I am looking for any recommendations on a good quality double deer blind that is 5-10 ft elevation. I have been looking at Texas Hunting Products blind but would like some input. I can build just about anything (i.e. weld, woodwork) but I just don't have the time right now. Should I just stick it out and build my own? Thanks for the input.


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I like this blind http://www.shadowhunterllc.com/, I think they sell them at Gandermountain.


----------



## longhorns13 (Aug 22, 2006)

Hunted in alot of blinds and the best IMO is Superior blinds. Website is: http://www.superioroutdoorsupply.com/ Not as heavy as the executive blinds and are sound proof. You can shut down the wind and cold in these. http://www.chas-mac.com/ in Houston is a dealer and has the different towers to put on.


----------



## whackem and stackem (Jul 8, 2005)

I have 2 4ft towers Atascosca's for that price and they are in great condition. They are the 5x5 Corporate Blinds with the big base. In the classifieds


----------



## 10RBetter (Jan 4, 2008)

I bought 2 Superior double hunters a few years ago from South Texas Tripods and Feeders and love them. They are well built made of fiberglass and sit on 5' towers. The stands were $1000 each and towers were $300 or $400 each. They are located in Spring just north of 2920 on the southbound feeder. The owner is top notch and has a whole bunch of boy toys to slobber over too! Ask him to show you the pics of his local backyard deer.


----------



## Swampus (Sep 1, 2005)

I build Deer Blinds.


----------



## DeerTexas (Dec 5, 2004)

http://www.deertexas.com/store/deer_blind.html


----------

